# Tourenvorschläge gesucht :-)



## PelzPilz (7. Februar 2006)

Hallo, im März steht eine Woche Urlaub an und da habe ich mir überlegt das schöne Rheinland mal per Bike kennenzulernen 

daher suche ich Tourenvorschläge  

Anforderungen: 
die Start- und Zielpunkte müssen mit der Bahn erreichbar sein 
*gute Beschilderung * der Strecke (um meine Orientierung ist es nicht so besonders bestellt  ) 
Länge ca. 70 - 80 km 
Höhenmeter erwünscht  

war ja auch selbst schon fleißig und bin bspw. auf die Vulkan-Rad-Route-Eifel gestossen (von Dümpelfeld bis Bullay) - ist die vielleicht schon mal jemand gefahren ? 

also für Tipps und Hinweise aller Art bin ich dankbar


----------



## der Rennsel (7. Februar 2006)

- mit der Bahn nach Wittlich

- faul mit dem Bus oder direkt motiviert die Kurbel über den Radweg nach 
   Daun treten (Asphalt, Ex-Bahnstrecke, Viadukte, Tunnel, Super-Natur )

- dann den Lieserpfad über Manderscheid nach Wittlich zurück
   (noch mehr Super-Natur, Trails - ABER : anspruchsvoll und nicht für
   jeden geeignet)

- oder von Daun über den Meerfelder Landesblick nach Manderscheid
   und dann weiter Lieserpfad nach Wittlich

- oder ab Manderscheid über Ulmen nach Daun nach Kelberg über die  
   Bikestrecke vom Mountainbike-Extreme-3-Tagesrennen austoben,
   Beschilderungen sind noch vorhanden

- ab Daun eine Maaretour machen, alles mit dem Rad erreichbar

- und und und

All die Strecken sind schön, hängen aber von deinem Kurbelniveau ab. Du solltest aber in Etappen fahren, sonst gehst du über den Jordan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PelzPilz (8. Februar 2006)

@rennesel: 
wie siehts denn da im allgemeinen mit der Beschilderung aus ? 
am liebsten wär mir so was durchgehend beschildertes wie der MountainBikePark Pfälzer Wald - aber der ist leider nicht gut für eine Tagestour mit dem Zug zu erreichen


----------



## [FW] FLO (8. Februar 2006)

hi

mit der bahn nach boppard, dann mit der hunsrückbahn nach buchholz. von da gibts jede menge singletrails nach boppard runter und du kannst direkt mit der bahn wieder hoch nach buchholz!

ride on


----------



## PelzPilz (8. Februar 2006)

wie siehts denn dort mit dern  beschilderung aus ?


----------



## Mc_Fly (8. Februar 2006)

Beschilderung .... Was ist das.

Mach einen Termin aus, uns wir Cruisen zusammen den Bopparder Berg runter 

Ist mal ne nette Abwechslung für zwischendurch


----------



## Redking (8. Februar 2006)

PelzPilz schrieb:
			
		

> wie siehts denn dort mit dern  beschilderung aus ?


Also der Lieserpfad ist mit kleinen schwarzen Pfeilen ausgeschildert!
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## der Rennsel (8. Februar 2006)

Beschilderung der MTB Strecken ist noch vorhanden, du musst nur wissen wonach zu lunzen ist. Auf die Bäume aufgesprühte grüne Rechtecke mit weißem Radfahrer drinne und teilweise aufgesprühten Pfeilen auf dem Boden.

Lieserpfad ist ja eigentlich ein Wanderweg und ist mit Nummern ausgeschildert. Und weil es ein Wanderweg ist solltest du es vermeiden dort am Wochenende zu fahren. Es macht keinen Spass sich mit den Wanderern auseinanderzusetzen und ständig freundlich um ein wenig Platz zu bitten. In der Woche sollte es aber kein Problem sein dort auf seine Kosten zu kommen.


----------



## Klaus Goerg (8. Februar 2006)

könntest zu uns nach Rengsdorf kommen. Bahnhof ist in Neuwied. Von da aus 10 km nach Rengsdorf. Haben mehrere Strecken ausgeschildert. Allerdings ist zur Zeit die längste Strecke nur 46 km mit über 800 hm. Weitere sind in Arbeit. Alternativ könnten wir eine Tour zusammen fahren oder kannst mit GPS auf Tour gehen

Grüsse

Klaus


----------



## PelzPilz (8. Februar 2006)

@KlausGoerg:
wo starten denn die Strecken in Rengsdorf? also die Beschilderung ist gut? 

hab auf der Rengsdorf-Homepage leider nix gefunden (Klickanleitung? ) 
das hört sich eigentlich gut an - wenn die Rengsdorfer-Runde 46km wäre und noch 10 hin und zurück nach Neuwied käm das ja ganz gut hin


----------



## Klaus Goerg (8. Februar 2006)

hallo,

Strecke 1 startet in Rengsdorf am Freizeitbad Monte Mare.
Arbeiten zur Zeit an ergänzender Beschilderung, da durch Forstarbeiten einige Teile verschwunden sind. Sollte aber bis März durch sein. Melde dich einfach vorher

Grüsse

Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PelzPilz (8. Februar 2006)

hallo, ok danke
hab auf der www.mtb-rengsdorf.de - seite gelesen, dass man die Tour mit MagicMaps einlesen kann - wie geht das denn genau? 
also die MagicmapsDVD RLP hab ich nämlich 
oder finde ich sonst noch nähere Infos zur Tour ?


----------



## der Rennsel (8. Februar 2006)

Was die Eifel angeht, so werf mal einen Blick hier auf die Bike-Seite:

www.bike-magazin.de/bko/bike_artikel/show.php3?id=980&nodeid=22


Und um weitere Impressionen zu bekommen guckst du hier :

www.eifelbike.de

und guckst du hier

www.vulkanbiker.de

und guckst du hier

www.vulkanbike.de


----------



## Rolling Mad Man (8. Februar 2006)

- von koblenz aus an der mosel entlang durch die weinberge richtung cochem über güls, winningen & hexenpfad, weiter über kobern-gondorf, rechts hoch nach mayen und durch die felder und waldwege über polch zurück nach koblenz (ca. 50 km)
- von montabaur nach koblenz über forst- und waldwege (30 km) über hillscheid, hilgert, weitersburg, vallendar
- in Boppard den steinigen weg neben der Seibahn runter (grosser Spassfaktor, fahrtechnisch anspruchsvoll, am WE aufgrund von sonstigem Fussvolk eher zu vermeiden, also unter der Woche hin fahren)
am besten mit der seilbahn hoch und dann wieder runter an den rhein
- von koblenz nach lahnstein, die lahn runter bad ems, nassau, hoch in den westerwald, montabaur und von da wie oben beschrieben nach koblenz (ca. 80 km)

viel spass!!!


----------



## Klaus Goerg (9. Februar 2006)

die Touren für GPS werden zentral auf der Seite http://gps-tour.info/ verwaltet. Die Links auf unserer Homepage führen dich dahin. Wähle rechts im Menue GPS Download das Dateiformat OVL und lade diese auf Pc. Magic Map öffnen im 2-D Modus, hier Pfade öffnen/importieren, dann Import OVL nutzen. Der Pfad sollte dann als Overlay zu sehen sein. Dazu hast du sofort dazu ein Höhenprofil und die tolle 3-D Ansicht.


Grüsse

Klaus


----------

